# How common are floppy ears?



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I am just curious. When I went to the Seeing Eye meetings I never saw a single GSD with floppy ears and I really doubt that any of the puppy raisers would have taped or glued the ears. When I came to this board I was really surprised to see many posts about ears that were floppy. So I am wondering how common floppy ears are?


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

floppiness is mostly genetic (sometimes is due to an injured cartilage). there are some lines that carry weak ears genes. can't remember now as I am very bad with names, which is probably the reason why i will never be a pedigree expert like a lot of ppl here LOL


----------

